# Newest Emergency!!!



## ThornyRidge (Jan 15, 2011)

so my disaster continues.. took goat to vet yesterday and it has went down hill since return.  he felt still hormonal so gave her shot of cysterelin, banamine, and peniclillin.  she squealed at pen shot and acted funny.  watched her for awhile there and came home. walked her to barn (50 yards) and she stopped and ate pine needles and a couple dead tree branches and then in barn she went.. was down there with her for about an hour and noticed what seemed to be seizures.. dramatic eye twitches, ear twitching head bobbing and glazed over stare.  called vet thinking anaphalaxis.. he felt could be reaction to pen..may have got some in her vein..yikes.. anyway seizures continued and then voila lost her eyesight.. she is now blind and walked into fence, door, me etc.  she drank some warm water last night and I started her on oral doses of fortified vit b throughout night every 5-6 hours.. giving her about 4-5 ccs she does swallow it ok.. still having seizure type thing this mroning, eye and ear twitching and blindness.. her temp seems low to me also.. but not sure if my battery is going dead it beeped more than usual but got reading of 100.2.  called vet and he was no real  help so I am off to pick up some new penicillin and will start that sub q in her arm pit area and continue with fortified b vitamin.  not sure what I am even treating but ruling out list or polio.. vet did not think that would have happened that fast but who knows what is even wrong with her.. it is breaking my heart and i am working myself up to what to do if no improvement soon.. i have got no sleep and this damn snow makes all the more difficlult trudging to barn every few hours.. I ahte sticking this goat with needles especially since noone seems to even know what is up!  biggest concern now to along with all of this is she would not even nibble pine needles this morning.  this is what sucks about goats and questioning things and why I tell myself to just get out of it!!!  ia m frustrated and tired can you tell.. and very sad!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

I would treat for polio, and B Complex isn't gonna get it.  Ask your vet for thiamine...and some Banamine to take home as she'll need it at least 1x a day for inflammation.  Listeriosis would have a fever...so unless your batteries are dying, the low temp rules that one out *unless she's also now getting entero*.

Shock from the Pen would likely have been fatal...it's usually within minutes of system introduction.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish I could offer advice.  I'm sorry for what you're going through!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 15, 2011)

That also could have been a "mild" reaction to the Pen. I don't know if they do this for goats but for alpacas we give them high doses of B Complex to help combat the reaction. But I would get thiamine and treat for polio as well. It can't hurt since no one knows what is going on. Good luck with her.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 15, 2011)

I met up with my vet this morning.. he gave me a new bottle of 200mg/ml strength thiamine. also got a new bottle of epi to have on hand now and also a large syringe to orally drench her with 1 cc of banamine each day.. vet was unable to make up as many individual doses and this was better than nothing.. got it for a song too.  started her a dose of thiamine, 1cc squirt in mouth of banamine and 3.6 cc of penicillin.  Spoke with vet school at Ohio State and they too said they would treat as I am for polio.. still some mystery things going on but this wold be their first course of treatment.. unfortunately they would do IV drugs of the bat but at least I have the stuff.. no change in her.. standing, blind and grinding teeth.. cries when she hears me coming or opening stall door.  Bought a new thermometer to see if her temp was really low grade or my therm was low battery.  will continue this regiment thru the night.. OSu suggested 3-4 times a day with the thiamine.  or make it more potent dose (more ccs and doonly a couple times per day.  next thing will be to make sure she is hydrated.. I know she drank well last night but none this morning/day yet.  I do know too I am physically and mentally exhausted from stress and running to vet, barn and back .. all this thru a ton of snow with more coming.. luckily it is cold enough in my barn to leave a few supplies (monitor to make sure not freezing) so i am not hauling as much back and forth.. I wish i was either married to or was a vet so not to stress as much as I am.. this is taking a toll on me...


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

Careful on that banamine dose...should be 1 cc per 100 lbs.  I would make a slurry of alfalfa pellets or beet pulp (cook it, then run through blender) and drench her with this several times a day to give her belly something to process.  

Lactated ringers, too...camel hump her if you have to rather than IV.

Good luck with her!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

honey you are doing a great job. she'd already be lost without you and you are doing every thing you can.

sometimes crazy things just happen and while frustrating, its all part of it.

make sure that you get some rest too

my goatie that i had to treat for polio is just fine. 

hang in there


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2011)

How much thiamine are you giving her?

I'm sorry you're going through all of this w/ her.  All I can really offer is


----------



## warthog (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh I wish I could say something positive.

You are doing your best for her, that's all we can ever do, but make sure you get some rest.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am sorry she is going thru this!! Poor girl!  I hope you get some positive results soon from the treatment!!  

I know its exhausting!! Stay strong!!!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 15, 2011)

second injections in at 6 pm roughly.. will repeat again at midnight.  both thiamine and penicillin going sq over rib area.. she was just not cooperating for a IM shot in leg.. and I was not going to risk either.. so will do sq again at midnight.. gave her a dose of probios paste earlier too.  made up some calf manna electrolyte water for her.. no inerest yet..squirted a bit carefully in mouth and held small bowl in front of her nose.. no interest.. after the second round of shots I do notice (maybe it is just wishful hope) but it seems as if she is holding head more erect.. previously it was held to the right and she kept her nose almost to ground.. also she got a spurt of energy to just walk around , however, she kept banging into wood fence and gate with nose as she is still blind but this walking around all of a sudden was new.. she was standing in corner of stall when I left her a bit ago.. hoping to get a nap in before going down and then should get a 6 hour stretch until next shots in morning.. as far as thiamine I am giving her about 1.5 cc 4 times per day.. the doseage for the strength I have seems to be .5 cc per 20 lbs.  should I go more?  i know it is water soluble.. OSU vet seemed to like the dose I was using..and am using 3.6 cc of penicillin the 300,000 pen g stuff.. this goat weighs exactly 60 lbs.  are there other suggestions for that banamine.. it is in a large 20 cc syringe (with no needle) that is why he said do about 1 cc per day because increments are easy to see.. other suggestions?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

I would use a 1 cc syringe with needle to draw the banamine out of the big syringe, then dose it at .6 cc (.1 per 10 lbs)...

Thiamine would turn around polio, so seeing even a slight improvement is good!  keep it up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 15, 2011)

Like Helmstead said, use a smaller syringe and syringe out .6cc (point 6 cc). I would inject it. I wouldn't give it by mouth. You can do SQ.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

just checking to see how it was going?

how are YOU doing?

i hope you were encouraged that she was up - even a little - yesterday. i've heard about cases where they recovered from blindness. 

hoping you (both) are well

hang in there, baby


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 16, 2011)

still about the same.. however did get her to drink some warm water.. not a lot.. was doing some careful drench gun of warm water into her mouth and got about 100 cc in when I thought what the heck.. held a smaller bowl of water up to her nose and she was able to drink  a little bit more that way.. still keeping up with the shots every 6 hours.. seems to be getting a little bit easier.. the 6 am ones she did not even get up.. i quickly did them while she was still laying down.. have a light I have handy that clips in stall and instantly lights up the area to make it easier.. still lots of tooth grinding and obviously blindness.. no interest in any food yet.. we'll see.. thankfully I am off work tomorrow for holiday so that gives me that much more routine time for her.. then we will have to do creative stuff when I am back to work on tuesday..


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 16, 2011)

If she was given a 20cc syringe of banamine, I'm thinking it's the horse paste not an injectable.   I really wouldn't advocate injecting the gel/paste stuff.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 16, 2011)

no the banamine was the liquid injectable.. anyway not sure if this is encouraging or not but she gobbled up one of those lunch/snack size cups of plain applesauce.. as soon as it was under her nose she was licking away.. I am gonna go get a few more from the store is there any other items that I may try.. I might try mashing some banana up for her.. and I am gonna warm the stuff too see if she likes it that way.. may try to mix in some alfalfa chaff with the applesauce/.  just so she is not inhaling it.. but she loved the applesauce..  (thanks vickie)  how about any baby food veges??  suggestions.. she also got up and walked around a bit.. bumping into things of course but was unprompted and seemed to take my warning before smacking into something.. this also prompted a decent pee.. so keeping the fluids in her even by drench gun ..


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she's eating - that's always a good sign!  

Pehaps some shredded carrots in with the applesauce?


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 16, 2011)

got her to eat a small jar of baby food  of warmed carrots and put some mollasses in and gave her a spoon ful of molasses and she ate it up!  we shall see how this progresses.. just unsure of how much/how often to offer her the baby food veges/applesauce etc.. I coax her to eat some hay while feeding her but that is not happening yet.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 16, 2011)

Eating is always good!  Hang in there!! I know if rough on you!!

Thinking of her!!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 16, 2011)

Get some rest, do your best, and you'll know you have done as much as you could.  We're all here pulling for you both.....


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2011)

You definitely want to keep some roughage in her rumen.

We had a doe w/ Listeriosis one time, I made a slurry of oats and finely chopped alfalfa cubes and drenched her w/ that...your girl may drink it willingly.

You're doing great.  Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 16, 2011)

I picked up a box of quick cook oats today while picking up some baby food veges.. will see in the morning on those.. still trying to get her to at least nibble the alfalfa chaff/powder.. tried to mix a bit in with the 2nd applesauce tonight and even offered some b.o.s.s.  not sure if she actually ate any.. she was more into licking than chewing at this point.. gonna go grab a nap before midnite shots.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 16, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You definitely want to keep some roughage in her rumen.
> 
> We had a doe w/ Listeriosis one time, I made a slurry of oats and finely chopped alfalfa cubes and drenched her w/ that...your girl may drink it willingly.
> 
> You're doing great.  Hope she feels better soon!


I suggested this earlier, too...even if it's just alfalfa pellets soaked in water...I bet her teeth grinding is due to stomach pain.  Entero can set up FAST if you don't keep that stomach working...and it will actually worsen polio to not be digesting.


----------



## dianneS (Mar 27, 2011)

How is the goat now?


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got to log on and saw this.  We're all pulling for you both here too!  Hang in there as it sounds like you're making progress.  

Please keep us updated.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you both!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Mar 28, 2011)

actually Tink passed on to greener meadows on MLK day.. I thankfully was with her and held her when she passed.. I still miss her and her lovely urn graces my mantle along with another one I lost a couple weeks later (Sugar Daddy)


----------



## dianneS (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry.  I guess you don't know what was wrong with her either?


----------

